# son faible



## juturna67 (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
ma fille a un ipod touch, le son est très faible, et en fait, il ne varie pas quand on navigue ds la barre de son, sauf arrêt qui fonctionne (extrême gauche donc de la barre de son).
Il a été remis à jour via itunes..
Avez-vs une solution?
D'avance merci!


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Vous pouvez aller dans Réglages>Musique>Volume maximum pour régler le volume.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## juturna67 (20 Décembre 2010)

C'était tout simple, merci beaucoup, vraiment!


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2010)

De rien


----------

